# White Widow, Big Bud, Easy Sativa, Power Plant, Skunk



## hachiroku (Mar 21, 2008)

The start....

of something beautiful.


----------



## dmack (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow bro. That looks like its goign to be one awesome growroom. Some green MoJo for you my friend. Keep safe


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 21, 2008)

Good luck with the grow (although luck isn't needed, they practically grow themselves!). Anyways, how many watts are those lights?


----------



## hachiroku (Mar 21, 2008)

2 1000 watt hps, and 2 4ft x 8 light sunbeam t5 lamps


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be a fantastic setup. I cant wait to see the final setup. Make sure to keep us posted and I will be following this one. Keep us posted my friend. Take care.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 22, 2008)

looking good so far fam want to see more


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like another LARGE grow in the works.

This shall be interesting.

Let the good times roll!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 22, 2008)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> looking good so far fam want to see more


 
:yeahthat: oh and good luck :tokie:


----------



## hachiroku (Mar 25, 2008)

just a little update on things


----------



## hachiroku (Mar 25, 2008)

im still working out kinks and what not which luckily ive got time till my other babies get here. right now what were seeing is big bud, crystal limits, and easy sativa. 

im testing the right pots to use and what not. the little terracotta ones i think ill use and drill more holes in and mock up my own net pots as the real net pots are like 4 bucks each, which i did pick some up today but i think i can get away with the small reddish terracotta ones for now. 

any input? what does everyone think so far?


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 2, 2008)

size updates...


----------



## Tater (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good man, I'm going to be setting up about the same size, same lights but I think I'll use CFL's for veg.  Wifey gave me the spare bedroom =D.  I'm book marking this for sure though and check back daily so keep the updates rolling.  Is that an air filter I see in the back and if so what kind and whats the rating on it.  By rating I mean how much air and stuff it can move before filter replacement and all that other good stuff.  Did you make it?  I'm rambling cause I'm high but I will be back.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 3, 2008)

hXXp://store.evergreengardensupply.com/ec8infan744c.html this is the fan, the carbon filter was purchased from the same site but i cant seem to find it on there. its about 4.5ft tall and 1.5feet around. things huge... it was explained to me as being able to clean the air for my size operation quite efficiently. hopefully it will! we will definitely see!


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 4, 2008)

Its been 4-9 days for these guys, over all what do you think of the size? I tend to think they are on the small side.

Hopefully theyll skyrocket after the transplant.

Just bleached cleaned and rinsed rinsed rinsed the heck out of the reservoir and the 4x4 grow tray. after the two week test run, im convinced its good to go and ready for its new inhabitants. 

Nutrients were added with this new fresh water. Im using Advanced Nutrients GROW MICRO BLOOM series. Right now im using a half ounce for my 45 gallons which equals out to about 1/4 nutrient strength, maybe a little more. Then im using 3/4 ounce Liquid Karma Plant Stimulant. 

These guys seem to dry out and curl so im manually turning on the water in addition to the 5 times a day 35 minutes each time schedule i have it set to. Any suggestions on this?

Hopefully ill see something start to happen as I tend to think these guys are a little on the small side. Thank god for hydroponics! Hopefully itll start to life up to its name and pick up some pace. 

So in summary; input wanted


Size of plants small for 4-7 days?
Is nutrient strength at 1/4 okay? Type of nutes, are they alright?
Temperature is 75-78 degrees, humidy is 20% to 43%, how do i get this up? I bought a small humifier but it doesnt seem to be helping too much. 
Whats an ideal water schedule for these guys?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

Looking go so far to me. I don't know much about hydro so I can't really help you all that much but I'm sure someone will give you some help. I think everything looks good. I wouldn't worry about the humidity too much. Sounds fine to me. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice bro! Keep it green.


----------



## 666blazer666 (Apr 4, 2008)

gr8 set up keep us posted =]] happy growing


----------



## POTUS (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a couple of suggestions for you before your plants get much larger.

Light hitting your nutrient water is a big no-no. Both your tray and reservoir look to be wide open.

I suggest that you fill the tray with hydroton to the very top. That way, light won't hit your water and algae robbing your nutes won't occur. If you can't afford to use that much hydroton, which would be perfect, then cover the tray with a couple of layers of black plastic and cut holes for the net baskets. That will keep the light out. That's a real big problem you're going to have.

Put a cover on your reservoir. No light should be hitting inside it either.

Trays of plain water under your grow area should bring up the humidity. 40% is a good level.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome!! Thats it potus?! I thought you woulda had more for me 

Ill get right on those tomorrow, and post of some pics for ya to review... 

Im afraid that using a tray full of hydroton will be a pain when i go to move these from veg to flower as they will be in two separate places, Therefore, I think the plastic may be ideal... Ill brain storm on it, there may be another solution as well.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 5, 2008)

wow...i'm drooling.

not that you need them but some Yoyo's instead of those chains will relieve you of a pain in the *** job. which gives you more time to stare at yer plants instead of leaning into there sticky budz


----------



## harvester (Apr 5, 2008)

im a soil man myself but gotta say looks like your doing it right


----------



## POTUS (Apr 5, 2008)

hachiroku said:
			
		

> Awesome!! Thats it potus?! I thought you woulda had more for me
> 
> Ill get right on those tomorrow, and post of some pics for ya to review...
> 
> Im afraid that using a tray full of hydroton will be a pain when i go to move these from veg to flower as they will be in two separate places, Therefore, I think the plastic may be ideal... Ill brain storm on it, there may be another solution as well.


 
The flooding cycle I use is one hour on, one hour off, 24/7.

It works great. I've used it for years and have excellent results.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 5, 2008)

Guys! I think i may have found out why my plants arent responding as well as I originally thought they would and should. It appears my PH is 7.6!!!! WHOA! 

Im in the process of adjusting it now.. Heres a pic


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 5, 2008)

Potus, got the new timer today. Im gonna set it up here shortly. Im still brainstorming ideas for the darn plastic situation. Any ideas other than the black plastic or filling with hydroton?

I would like something where I can be mobile in moving plants from veg to flower (different stations) and also mobile in the sense where i can place them anywhere on the tray and move them frequently. I plan to try and veg 30-40 plants in this thing and thats going to be difficult without being able to move and adjust them!


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 5, 2008)

Put them in netpots/pots with drainage holes in bottom. then cut some strips of white foam board prolly a foot or so wide and lay those imbetween plants  for cover.

keep it green.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 5, 2008)

So after speaking with dmac and puffin i came to the realization a better method of testing PPM and PH was needed. the 7.6 PH is way to much to worry with those ph strips and garbage.. i invested the 120$ into a hannah top o the line ppm ph temp tester! and i might say, the 20 minutes ive spent calibrating and testing it, ITS AMAZING!!!! absolutely SPOT ON!

so heres the stats.. my original PH i tested at 7.6 with the drips, this new meter has it pegged at 7.65!!! 

im in process of adjusting that immediately.

PPM is 210, working on getting that to 400 here shortly. 

heres a picture of the goodies i picked up! luckily my hydro shop was nice enough to stay open for a 10 minutes later so i could pick this stuff up!


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Apr 5, 2008)

That's probably the best investment you'll make. You're gonna love that meter. I have the same one, and it is the best DAD GUMMED meter I've owned. Be sure and keep it clean (I clean mine every two weeks with Hanna Cleaning Solution but the manual says once a month). Shake your hydro guys hand too because my hydro shop wanted $210 for it. I told him to kiss my *** I'll buy one online. I paid the same. I'm going to watch your journal, looks very interesting. Good Luck!!


EDIT


> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation.*If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked.* Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> *Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used.* If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

Good stuff. I hope you get that ph adjusted and some more nutes for the ladies. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Apr 5, 2008)

Dude, we have SO much of the same stuff it is scary!
same meter
same pH down (not that big of a deal)
same desktop
same laptop
same t5 lights.....
Are you spying on me??


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 5, 2008)

Prodigious,

no... no spying.. its just HOW WE DO!!! hahahaha i love my dell! what about your flower lights? check up in my earlier post for the pics of em..

Update.

PH in res. is down to 5.16! Pretty happy with that. I was to excited to adjust the PPMs without coming down here and giving an update. Water is at 70 degrees and consistent 100% of the time. PPMs are 220 now after adding that PH down stuff. 

THAT PEN IS AMAZING!!!!!!! I love those guys at the hydro shop.. i got one heck of deal... i walked in and just told em, said hey, im building a big set up.. i can either buy it all here, or somewhere else.. so work with me. i dont expect ebay prices (even though they beat pretty much ALL of them) but i want to know and feel like i got a good deal.. 

they did pretty darn good. 


SO potus, puffin, and everyone check this out as well.. 

PPM's 220 in process of adjusting
PH 5.16! AMAZING!
Hannah pen - BEST INVESTMENT FOR SURE!
Temp water 70, temp of plants with lights 2 inches above em 73-78 degrees (usually about 73 spot on)
NEW TIMER! Got it set up 5 minutes ago, one hour on one hour off!

In process of covering water to protect from light infiltration.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 5, 2008)

excellent job!  you'll learn real fast that the cheapest ways end up costing you the most in the long run.  

drain a couple gallons out of your res and add some tap water to bring your PH up to around 5.8.  try to become a perfectionist.  try to keep your ppm between 5.8 and 6.1.

when you take into consideration the difference between each point in the reading is like an increase 10 fold(think earthquake) it is very important to keep them consistent and within the correct parameters.

your doin great man....and that hanna is going to pay for itself 20 times over by the quality of your dank nugz and yield.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 6, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> try to keep your ppm between 5.8 and 6.1.




PPM or PH?!


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 6, 2008)

whoah....sorry bout that!  PH hahahahah

was high....ppm you gotta keep track of the plant uptake.  

PH 5.8-6.1


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 6, 2008)

hey guys, got an issue.... my PH is fluctuating like crazy! just this morning i check it and its already at a 6.3? is it possible for it to go from a 5.3 to a full point higher in about 16-18 hours?!


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Apr 6, 2008)

Did you wash your hydroton well before you put it in? I read somewhere that if your water is red from the hydroton or there is a lot of small hydroton particles in your nute solution it can play hell with your pH. Maybe?


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 6, 2008)

thats an interesting concept. i did rinse it, pretty well. i ran this system for two weeks before utilizing it to try and work the kinks out and what not. then three days ago, before i transplanted plants i cleaned with bleach the whole system and basically cleared out all those hydroton particles. there is still a little but VERY VERY little. nothing even close to what you see when you first rinse em. the water is a funny color due to the nutes. i just dont know... another thing is, my new meter, i stuck it back in the calibrating fluid and instead of reading a 7.0, its reading 7.6.... so im going to be exchanging that meter also.

ahhh the joys of dialing these systems in..


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 6, 2008)

doesnt that meter come calibrated?

PH is a finicky thing......it changes a lot and then the system will balance out.  pretty soon you will be able to recognize where your at in that process.  

keep at it...but don't make it harder than it is.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 7, 2008)

*I thought it may be important to point this out but there are a few different strains being grown here, more so than in the title.

The break down is as follows

Big Bud x1
Crystal Limits x2
Easy Setiva x3
K2 x5
Silver Pearl x5
Purple Power Plant x5
White Widow x5
and some random bag seed x13*


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 7, 2008)

:goodposting:  I am just amazed at the organization and cleanliness!  Wow...  It makes me want to go out and clean my grow rooms. Maybe I should go HYDRO and just throw out all the dirt!  :farm:  Just kidding.  I like digging in dirt.  Guess that comes from growing up in the country.  
I'm very interested and very curious because I don't know much about hydro, except for starting my clones.  I do have a problem keeping the pH down in my cloner.  
I have some of the same products you have.  That's cool.  I'd love to have a  Hannah  Pen.  Good luck and  I'll be checking in again.
eace:


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, pH pisses me off because I am a super control freak and I like things to be where I WANT them. When I set the pH at a level, I want it to be near there when I check it again. Some things just aren't meant to be. I worked in the dairy at a BIG grocery store when I was young and I swear when I worked there I was ALWAYS Stressed out. Reason is is b/c when I stocked the milk and eggs I did them so nice and neat and then an hour later my shelves would be trashed. My blood pressure would sore and I'd HAVE to fix them. 
Welp, I hope that taught you how to fix your pH! Sorry, rambling....but just keep fighting that pH...it will stabilize soon once all of the "newness" of the products wears off and what not...atleast that's what I found happened in my system.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Apr 8, 2008)

Also on that meter....when I calibrate mine I calibrate TWICE with pH 7.01 solution (Sometimes I pour a new cup full for the second measure, but I usually use the same). You can Calibrate our meters with 4.01 AND 7.01 but its not REAL necessary. What I do is this:

1. I swirl the pH meter in RO water just to try and clean off the probe.
2. Then I setup calibration. Like the manual says from pH mode hold power button on meter until "cal" shows up in lower screen. When "cal" shows up in screen release power button and then the screen should say," 7.01 USE"
3. Stand the meter up in calibration solution and let go if it !!(balance it upright...it's easy on level surface). *****A quick note here...that little cup on the top of Nyquil is a GREAT cup to calibrate with and its plastic so you don't get any of the cross over hindrance from glass. Be sure and clean it well with tap water***** Now that the meter is stood up in cal solution stand back and watch the lcd. When the lcd says "4.01 USE" press the power to return to the measurement (this whole time leave that meter in solution!) 

After you hit power leave the meter in solution and step back and watch that meter .... probably 7 out of 10 times it will immediately start drifting up and up ...that's a sign of inaccurate calibration.....so DO IT AGAIN. 

Take meter out of solution and start at step 2. Follow steps with same solution (the pH solution is buffered so it won't change drastically in those five minutes, sometimes I'll pour new pH 7.01 solution). In step 3 when the screen says "4.01 USE" hit power button to exit to pH measurment mode (all the while leaving meter in solution) and watch that pH stay smack dab on ~7.01 for good. Try it...it works well for me...I calibrate my meter after I clean it about every 2-3 weeks. I love that baby.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Apr 8, 2008)

Also, if you haven't been, let that meter warm up before you throw her in the main res. You wouldn't want coach putting you in the game cold. Before you take your main pH/ppm reading from your res, stir the solution up and fil that cough syrup cup with some of your res water. Turn your meter on put in that small bit of res solution and go do something else for a few...like hit the dugout ( I don't know why but I'm still on the sports analogy but somehow smoking too). When you come back a couple minutes later your meter will be ready to give an accurate and quick reading in the res. NO more standing there your arms getting all cramped and tired while the pH meter drops  SLOWLY from 8.5 to 6.5!!! Also, Between measurements of different solutions swirl the meter briefly in a small measuring cup of the solution TO BE measured. 
Well, my friend, if you weren't already, you are now a doctorate in meterology.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 8, 2008)

yea dude. i know what you are saying about the PH. it adjusts like crazy, i guess i didnt realize it was normal. i re calibrated the fine instrument twice and it appears to be better.. im thinking about exchanging it tmr any, i think it may just be funny.. but it does seem to help. (it still drifts 10th points + & -. whatev. it is what it is.

update on the babies... transplanted the k2, silver pearl, and two purple power plants before i ran out of room. im going tomorrow to get more pots.. so i can fit the rest of the purple power and white widow in. i can fit 49 in here, and thats what i plan to do! ill flower clones and clean it up in a couple months. but heres some shots of an almost full 4x4 tray.. i tagged everything, as you can see theres a good amount of bagseed, and finally were getting some good strains in there. let me know if anyone wants to see the full 10megapixel pictures.. these are cut down to 4x of what the originals are!

also, i decided to buy some BIG BUD (i only have one seed) some TOP 44, and some THC Bomb.. Those should be arriving any day. I bought em from hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ I got mine last time from these guys in 4 days. The k2 purple power white widow and silver pearl took about a week and a half to get from the site i ordered em from.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 8, 2008)

Cheat Sheet For Y'all

** = Bagseed 
BB = Big Bud
ES = Easy Sativa
CL = Crystal Limits
K2 = K2
PPP = Purple Power Plant
SP = Silver Pearl
WW = White Widow
THCB = THC Bomb
T44 = Top 44


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 12, 2008)

Well its been a few days since these guys were documented so i thought id show some change. I added super thrive about 34-36 hours ago and WOW. they really look off. 

take a look at my yellow tips, im assuming this is due to nute overage? I tried bringing the PPM's up over 800 and it looks like i may have gotten a few of the weaker ones.

CHECK OUT THE STEMS ON SOME OF THESE!!!!! THICK THICK THICK!! Unbelievable. Extremely thick stems. Its amazing how a fan, on high will really strengthen those stems up as much as they are. Its definitely incredible. 

Potus, definitely seeing what you mean about the algea and what not. I just got done cleaning out my whole system and the algea growth was TREMENDOUS. Im quickly in the process of figuring out what in the world im going to do about that. Im thinking about getting some of that stuff you add to the water thats supposed to combat it... what do ya think?

How do they look guys?! What can i do to improve em?


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=234491#post234491

someone check this out please, i think im having issues with my plants a little bit...


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 20, 2008)

The the babies are growing up.

We've had a few problems to overcome and get by. Overall i think were doing alright. The plants that were once one week behind now dont seem so. Were waiting on 5 more Big Buds, 5 more THC Bomb, and 5 more Top 44's to sprout. They germinated in a day and 1/2 and most of them have sprouted! Im super stoked to get these babies going...

Im going to start working on the project of figuring out what im going to use for flower... Im thinking a ebb and flow bucket system with a huge res. I know a lot of planning is going to have to go into this one and it wont be easy! 

Anyways, how to the babes look guys? I think we have some issues with them drying out or something as the ones with upwards curling leaves are right by the fan... which is like a storm wind. haha

Anyways... i present for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 26, 2008)

hmmmm. getting there


----------



## lyfr (Apr 26, 2008)

wow, quite the setup ya got goin...ill have to go back and check out the details. lookn great


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 29, 2008)

coming along quite nicely. these are 1 mo old. of course the little little ones are just about 9 days old. those are the 4 big bud, 5 THC bomb, and 5 top 44.

judging by the size of em when can i take clones and figure out which ones are females?!!


----------



## Tater (Apr 29, 2008)

If it were me i would do it anytime now.  But then again I've only on my first grow.  But from what I've read they would be fine.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like you have long enough shoots that will be able to root.


----------



## hachiroku (May 8, 2008)

Im going assume that these are the males and females....

someone just double check this for me, only reason im not sure is because its ONLY BEEN A MONTH!! and they're already showing sex!!! haha!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 8, 2008)

Here's my assessment:

Pic1: Male
Pic2: Male
Pic3: Male
Pic4: Female
Pic5: Female 
Pic6: Female
Pic7: Female
Pic8: Female

Congrats on the females.


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

yea,them first 3 pics are definitly males.congrads on the ladies


----------



## hachiroku (May 11, 2008)

HUGE CHANGES!

In the flower tray, if you were to split it down the middle, everything on the left is confirmed female, as well as two right now on the right are confirmed females for sure.

hows the height for the flower lights? i have em set on 12 12 now and im letting the other ones in the veg area get a tad bigger. do you think a 1000watt will run that 8ftx4ft tray sufficiently?

anyone have experience with using super thrive throughout the entire grow?!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 15, 2008)

Now that's a hell of a garden, man. Breathtaking!


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 15, 2008)

Great looking stuff my friend. You're doing things the right way and I like that. Like they say, "Go big or go home!" Haha, and stay safe!!


----------



## liermam (May 15, 2008)

Well an 8 x 8 tray is 64 sq feet.

Average 1000Watt HPS's are 130,000.

Thats 2,000 lumens/sq ft. So no. Doesn't sound like enough to me.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 15, 2008)

Is that tray 8x8, the one in the pic is rectangular....looks 8x2 or 3. In that case I think the 1000 is plenty. Good luck man.


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

I think that 1000 watts is sufficient for that tray. Looks 8x2 or 8x3 to me also. Nice garden you have going. Is your flower area light proof? Great work so far. Can't wait to see them in a few more weeks. Keep up the great work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Ettesun (May 16, 2008)

hachiroku said:
			
		

> HUGE CHANGES!
> 
> In the flower tray, if you were to split it down the middle, everything on the left is confirmed female, as well as two right now on the right are confirmed females for sure.
> 
> ...



:holysheep: Gorgeous garden.  Yes, I use Super Thrive all the way through.
eace:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

Hay bro just took a min to look threw your grow and man i wish i had the room for what you've got going on.. But if i can i want to make a few sagestions/questions..

1. As smoky sagestions is your flowering room light proof? You want it to not have one spec of light during the 12 hrs they are sleeping...

2. If your going to keep this proj, i know of some great neuts that are low budget simple to use and have amazing results.. They are Ionic Grow, Bloom, Boost no additives no extra solutions except a little liquid silicone to help your plants stay safe. Ask your hydro store about it.. Or visit the Ionic neutrients web site. 

3. Also on your seedlings i would wait at least a week to 2 weeks to give them nutrients.


----------



## hachiroku (May 16, 2008)

*Mental* - Thanks man! Its looking more and more like a TRUE FULL Garden every day! I just moved some more over to flower yesterday.

*Prodigious* - Thanks!! Caring for this many babes is huge time consuming task!! Haha, they definitely keep me busy! 1,000 should be sufficient to run an 8x4 tray? 

*Smoky* - not 100% light proof as a lot of suggestions are! I was thinking, what about moon light and stuff? It couldn't possibly matter TOO much if im not have 100% light blockage. Its more around the lines of 95% light capture. 

*Ettesun* - Have you tried backing off the super thrive and only using it like a twice during a grow? Im wondering if it would be more put to use if you staggered its usage, instead of using the whole way through like im doing. 

*Timmyjg6* - Not 100% during the light cycle, more like 95% i was wondering about moonlight or something? And how bad could it really affect it? Im going to look into those, how do you think they would compare to advanced nutrients? 

___________________________________
*The nutrients im using are advanced nutrients three stage, liquid karma, hygrozyme, and superthrive. What other things can I add that will give me bigger yields and better tasting? Also, check out the pictures (ill have em up tonight), right now im running TWO thousand watts over the one table. I was afraid they might not be getting enough light.

I FOUND 4 MORE MALES YESTERDAY!! 3 white widow and one bagseed!!! I COULDN'T BELIEVE IT!!!! Right now i got more seeds a popping and a bunch in vegg for a few more weeks!*


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

For the lighting you want pitch black, if you have enuf of a light leak you will get hermies. And with the nutrients, well i personally have seen many BIG TIME advanced growers use it and they wont use anything else. I am currently on my first grow with them and i will find out soon enuf.. They are so easy to use just the grow and a little liquid silicone while in veg and as son as flower you use Bloom with a little liquid silicone and twords the end you use the boost along with the bloom and still liquid silicone..


----------



## Tater (May 18, 2008)

Nice grow man just wait I'll put up some pics of my new growroom today so stay tuned.  I love the yo yo's you got I wish I had some


----------



## hachiroku (May 22, 2008)

More big changes!

Had to move the room downstairs.. It appears that my ceiling and carpet did not agree with excess weight and leaking reservoirs. I now have 4 four inch diameter leak spots in my downstairs ceiling. Ive since decided to remove the equipment from there and use a 12x11 room at the far end of the house. Ground level with concrete slab underneath, much easier to address my power concerns and much less inconspicuous. ALSO! I get to have my poker room upstairs now. 

Heres updates of girlie's in their new home! 10K BTU air conditioner has been added as well as a water chiller has been added to the flower side.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Tater (May 22, 2008)

Ummm wow, I hope my room looks that good when I'm done.  Very nice setup you have.


----------



## hachiroku (May 22, 2008)

How long till your done? I was just on ur GJ and didnt see any pics or anything?


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 22, 2008)

nice and cozy!


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 23, 2008)

Man, that setup is legit. Wish I knew someone like ourselves round my parts. I bet that was a chore moving all that!


----------



## hachiroku (May 23, 2008)

you have no idea.. it took 5 of us about 6 hours to get it all dialed in. it didnt take too long once we got the first tray in and figured out how we wanted it set up


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

Crazy!! So how exactly you got everything laid out??


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

The ladies look fantastic. The reason I asked if it was light-proof is because if light hits your ladies that are flowering during their dark time, they will hermie on you....all of them...If there is light in your growroom, you definitely need to get it sealed up ASAP. Just my thoughts. Everything looks fantastic. Great work so far. Take care and be safe.


----------



## hachiroku (May 25, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Crazy!! So how exactly you got everything laid out??



Well, you start with a 12x11 room, window at the back of the room. Ive placed two 4ft by 8ft trays running length wise along the shortest part of the room. The trays sit on a sheet of plywood thats half inch which are balanced on cinderblocks that are 24" high. The blocks are placed at each corner as well as the middle of the tray.

Ive then taken two 50 gallon rubbermaid contrainers and used the tray drains (1inch diameter) to create a link between the two. If you look at the above pictures youll see where you can see the link, going through the cinderblocks connecting the two tubs. Ive set the tray without the pump in it up on the trex left over from my deck so that the gravity thing works alittle more efficiently and allows me to utilize a little more water. The lower tub has a 400gallon pump in it which pumps into the tray and then drains out once it gets to a certain point. 

I do have a water chiller hooked up to the flower side of the table, you can actually see it in the very first picture. Ive since switched it up and hid it underneath the flower table to a little cleaner working environment. 

The airconditioner is a 10K btu unit from home depot. it has a vent that fits very cleanly in the window and is pretty inconspicuous.

Ive mylard the walls. 

Unfortunitely, im still haveing power issues so i have three huge thick extensions cords running through a BRAND NEW house to run three different breakers in order to utilize the
2 1000 watts over the flower table, the chiller, three or four pumps, three 2ft x 4ft veg t5 lights, 2 fans, air conditioner and whatever else ive got going on in there.

I do have the 50amp breaker box i need to get wired up to tidy up this room on the electrical side. Ive put black plastic on each table to make sure that light isnt an issue. They appear to be doing pretty good so far anyway and luckily non have hermied.

After reading smokeys post i put plastic up over the second tray.

I think thats pretty much everything. 

OUT OF ALL MY PLANTS (45 OR SO) IM LEFT WITH 19! So that apears to be pretty good so far. 

Hope this is a helpful post for those wondering how im set up. Any more questions please let me know.


----------



## hachiroku (May 25, 2008)

if any of you could lend a hand to a possible problem with my plants will you check out this thread,

hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26257

i think its a problem that will have to remedied pretty quick


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 21, 2008)

How's things going in the garden hachiroku?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah bro, i am intrigued.... Pics please.


----------

